# Decent Beginner Package



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Boots: Depends on what your shop has in stock since she has to try them. Selection for woman's are rather small in shops (my experience... I'm lucky, if I have 3 models to choose from :dizzy Take the ones she's most comfortable with.
Im very happy with my K2 Contour, love their double BOA system cause you can adjust the inner and outer boot on the fly. Can't help with boards. For sizes try [url=http://www.snowlifts.com/php-bin/snowboardcalc.php]SnowLifts.com - Snowboard Size Length Calculator[/URL]


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

I would rent for a couple times. That way, whatever you get will be AWESOME compared to what you rent!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Second the boots. Splurge on that one if necessary. Get her a quality pair.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I would def pick a rocker board because it will be much easier to learn on than compared to a camber board. 

Size wise, if it was me, I would get her a 147-151.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Becca M said:


> I would rent for a couple times. That way, whatever you get will be AWESOME compared to what you rent!!!


this is the best advice i've read on the forum. this is 100% true.


----------

